# Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt Hal.dll



## jbohaj (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello to all,
When I Switched On my PC with Windows XP-SP3, then following Error is appearing: -

* Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt
<windows root>/system32/hal.dll
please re-install a copy of this file. *

(1) I run Windows XP CD, from which I installed windows & then pressed R Repair Windows, But nothing happened. I tried this many times.

(2) Windows cant go to Safe mode.

(3) I also Tried Hiren's Boot CD 8.0 and used its Utility = "Disk Commander" to find Missing & Corrupt & Deleted files. But didnt found. (Probably I dont know how to use Hiren's CD)

Please tell how to re-install this missing or Corrupt (Hal.dll) File, existed in Windows System32 Folder.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Oct 19, 2010)

copy the file from a working XP system and remember the path

boot into system using any linux live cd and copy the file

restart

but...IMO repair should have worked


----------



## Steve77 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi jbohaj,

There are 2 reasons that this error may occur. 

1. If the System32 hal.dll file is missing or corrupt

2. Any change in the system configurations. 

To get rid of this problem you need to boot the computer by Windows XP CD and then start the Recovery Console. After that, use the Bootcfg.exe tool to rebuild the Boot.ini file.

Go through with this tutorial Fix error the following file is missing or corrupt System32 Hal.dll

Good Luck


----------



## jbohaj (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Steve & Arpan


----------



## CA50 (Dec 19, 2010)

here have a look


> HAL.DLL is Missing
> 
> Boot from your CD and follow the directions below to start Recovery Console.
> 
> ...


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 19, 2010)

@jbohaj, your XP cd looks to be corrupted or pirated (with the recovery console part edited & removed).

@CA50, he already told the recovery console isn't working.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Dec 21, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> @jbohaj, your XP cd looks to be corrupted or pirated (with the recovery console part edited & removed).
> 
> @CA50, he already told the recovery console isn't working.


I agree with Sam. It may be corrupt. Try using someone else's CD


----------



## jbohaj (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, your suggestions works & problem is solved.
Now, in the Local Area Network > Properties: Only "Client for Microsoft Network" option is remained available & all other options (IP Address & couple of other options) are gone.

Internet is running fine. I want to ask that Whether after Repairing Windows again, whether corrupted LAN options will come or not??


----------

